# 1955 Alumacraft 14' Model A rescue, of sorts.



## Kismet (Sep 23, 2013)

*The CL ad listed it as a 12ft Sears w/ trailer.*


Well, it is 14' not 12', and No conspicuous maker ID anywhere. Guy thought it was a Sears boat, but he was far from the first owner. I found a stamped "A 9703" on the transom brace. 48" beam, didn't notice narrowing at the stern. Alumacraft? Maybe an even older boat than Eric's great re-build? Dunno. Emailed Alumacraft, but no answer, and seriously doubt they will have the time to help me. There's a ghost image of the Alumacraft decal on the sides near the stern.













Aside from noting the trashed transom, gobs of silicone sealant and home-made drain-hole (apparently made with a beer can opener), I haven't started on it. Working on the trailer now. Owner either never had, or artfully removed (that's sarcasm), the bunks and bunk supports. He kept the boat straight on the trailer with rachet straps, pulling down with equal tension on each side. The boat rode on its keel on the rollers.

I'm not going to try and match the high standards of most (maybe all) others-- I couldn't. My plan was to get a light project boat to mess around with and sell in the spring. First hull work will be to try and scour off the water and crud stains from the years this poor thing was sitting up-right with rains pouring in. ( I mean, how hard is it to turn a boat over? jeez.) I'll probably use some acid wash that farmers use to scour their milk lines in a dairy barn. It cleaned up last year's project boat fairly nicely (see last year's built link at bottom of post.)

Next would be transom, of course; then maybe..I don't know. This has got to a a low investment project. If not a floor, then maybe a walk-way between the seats. I seriously doubt I'll remove any of them. I live and fish alone and don't think about passenger traffic much. I'm fond of some wood storage lockers I've seen and used. Dunno. No hurry.

Alumacraft Customer Service came through in flying colors! Didn't think they'd bother. Nice of them.Here We go... Model "A", manufactured in 1955. Model was made from 1947 through 1983. They even sent a catalog page with specifications.





Wish me luck. Should be fun. :?


----------



## Kismet (Sep 25, 2013)

image posting confusion. deleted.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 26, 2013)

Should be a fine boat once done. I had one given to me a couple years ago, sold it for $200 without a title. Had nice lines but no title means no power in MD.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 27, 2013)

Spent the day applying a diluted acid bath to oxidation. Wasn't satisfied with the results and really don't like messing with the chemicals, made the dumb decision to hand wet-sand the hull exterior. (I'm too old to do this stuff--took forever.)


----------



## Kismet (Sep 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330446#p330446 said:


> Kismet » 25 Sep 2013, 21:27[/url]"]Fabricated (you don't want to know) brackets and installed bunks, then carpeted them. Boat could NOT have been used on this trailer long, the rollers (ancient) lift the keel up so that only one side of boat rides on the bunks. I used 2x4s on end. Looks like it is either shim or replace with 2x6s. As I see it, my choice is to buy taller wood or to shim the canted side. Found and put a bow bumper on now, so the poor old thing doesn't smack its nose on the winch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kismet (Sep 29, 2013)

Finished first over-all assault on scum and oxidation today. So far, Milk Stone acid wash, hours of wet-sanding, and finally, brillo pads. I can't say for sure, but just biting the bullet and using the brillo pads (generic equivalent) might have been sufficient. Old arms feel like cooked noodles right now.

I have to go over previous owner's repairs with sanding wheel. He had no problem with "texture." :?


----------



## nctlspider (Sep 29, 2013)

She's looking like a pretty little can already. Good work!


----------



## Busbey (Sep 30, 2013)

sweet! check out my 1950!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20339


----------



## Kismet (Oct 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330864#p330864 said:


> Busbey » Yesterday, 14:24[/url]"]sweet! check out my 1950!
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20339




Beautiful build job, but far more extensive than I would ever want to accomplish. You did a great job.

I'm aiming toward a clean, pretty classic, functional fishing boat for the average family guy. I guess it would be "boats as I remember them when I was young," if I were pressed to describe them.

Going over the hull as meticulously as I did, I found a lot of small scratches and shallow gouges from the 58 years of life this *Model A* has gone through. I'm not going to try and make it new again, nor am I aiming at a flashy appearance. I just want it to be "nice." Alumacraft manufactured this design for 36 years, I suspect there was a reason for the longevity of the model.

 

Small thing, but got the bunks up to the right height, and it pleased the heck out of me to remedy the weight-bearing issue. Eventually, I'll sand and paint the trailer, but for now, I'm pleased that it is functional.

I'm looking at cost-effective flooring options now.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 4, 2013)

Situations change one's reaction to identical stimuli.



Zen gardens often feature a quiet trickle of water falling into a pond. It is a soothing and pacific sound which quiets the soul.



That same sound when one is taking a boat on its first water test has a somewhat different effect. 



Apparently, previous owner sanded down the caps on two rivets in the transom brace which prompted them to pop into the boat when the water pressure exerted its force on the hull. This, combined with the "I made a drain hole!" pride of the previous owner, who neglected to mention he made the hole eccentric while the plug was circular, allowed for a water-borne Zen sound as the lake flow from the holes dropped down into the puddle being made by the leaking at the plug.



I did not have a quiet soul. 



Two cigarette filters later, Mick and I continued our investigatory boat ride with the 5.5hp Johnson on the back. (Not a lot of plug material on a just-scoured boat.)



Boat is only 130 pounds, with me and Mick, the motor and gas, figure an additional 270lbs tossed in. The 5.5 is never going to propel the craft at rocket speed, but it is a nice little fishing/meandering combination. It has a round hull, rides nicely in a light chop, and demonstrated the reasons that Alumacraft made this model for 36 years. I think it wants a low floor, certainly Mick does as I heard his nails scratching, trying to get purchase so he could get closer looks at the few other boats out, and the coots which were sitting, flying, and settling in as we toured the lake perimeter. His 35 pounds at the bow can alter the direction of the boat as he shifts from one side to the other. Nothing dramatic, just requires a hand on the tiller.



Came upon a great (to me) find: a pair of original equipment wooden oars from a 1956 Alumacraft "Queen of the Waterways" 15 foot boat. They are wonderful! Craftsmen made these things. They have blades with a spine down the center and then are planed to more narrow blades. The hand grips swell to fit the palm and narrow at top and bottom. This boat has two sets of oar locks and I tried them both. While the blades are narrow, they pulled the boat through the water handily. I'm not making plans to use them as main propulsion, but I have this superstition that motors run better if there are oars in the boat. The oars need sanding and staining and spar varnish, but they are a treat, especially if you've seen the dreck that is being offered in stores these days. I don't get out enough to know for sure, but I have this sense that younger folks don't consider rowing as an important function of boating, and have no regard for the craftsmanship that can go into something as simple as an oar.


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 4, 2013)

Kismet, Great project! I grew up in the upper midwest and this boat reminds me of what I remember fishing boats were when I was young. Aluminum boats always had natural finishes, oars were required equipment, motors were always pull start, you sat on your life jacket, your livewell was a stringer, fish basket or bucket. Anchors where made of any heavy object you could tie a rope on. Tackle boxes were metal. Your cane pole or your anchor doubled as a depht finder and oars were your trolling motor. 
My 1648 doesn't even have oar locks, but I still have a pair of wooden oars in the corner of my garage. 

Didn't mean to ramble on like this but your project brought back a lot of memories of a simplier time.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 8, 2013)

I find I'm running into some problems. :? 

*A.* I'm very conscious of the costs in materials on this project, because when I'm done, it's still going to be a 58+ year-old boat and Spring boat purchasers are not going to have the sense of delight that I do in rescuing it. Just ordered some (roughly) period Alumacraft decals for it. Boat doesn't need them, but they'll look neat.   Today I'll probably go down and get some exterior plywood for the decking (to me: _floor_) which will be simple, stable, and removeable. If I don't consider labor, I'm up to around $100 plus purchase price on the project in materials.

The real problem
*B.* I want to keep the boat.
#-o  [-o< :?


----------



## Busbey (Oct 8, 2013)

Let me try to help you a bit.. 

Mine is a 1950, same "oldness" as yours and I went through the same "Do I want to spend money and time into something this old" phase. Here is what I decided. It is a boat. Sure other boats are newer, maybe a little wider or longer or different here and there, but it is yours and in your posetion. No need to go spending money to buy an expensive boat to suit certain needs. 

Then you have the oldness that you want to keep about the boat, but you want it to suit YOUR needs NOW. Add a deck, drill a couple 3/8 holes for rivets and cover everything with carpet and you have what You want NOW. If you want it back to a hollow boat, remove your deck and its back. Simple. But you wont want to do it. 

Good luck with your decision, I just felt that because I learned to fish off this boat with my dad at a young age, this boat would probably stay in the family for many years. If I were to sell it, the money would not make up for the memories. 63 years old or not, it still floats, holds 2 people and tackle. All you need to go fishing. if you want a pleasure craft, go buy a 20ft bay boat. 

As for your decal issue, here is a photo of mine, which is the same as your year i believe. I have a vinyl cutter at work that I made this with. If you want, shoot me a PM and lets discuss me sending you one out if you can not find one locally. Shipping it to you would be about a buck so dont worry about the cost.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 8, 2013)

So what you are saying is for the cost of two nights at the movies you have a nice cool old boat?

Seems like one heck of a deal to me.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331602#p331602 said:


> Ranchero50 » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]So what you are saying is for the cost of two nights at the movies you have a nice cool old boat?
> 
> Seems like one heck of a deal to me.




Actually, if I keep it, I will have THREE motor craft and two other paddle craft, plus the three 3hp evinrudes that have folowed me home 'cuz I love them.

I think I am the one who needs rehab. :?


----------



## Kismet (Oct 14, 2013)

Too much?
:roll:


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 14, 2013)

Perfect companion in the boat, sits in front nice and quiet. Keeps the front end down. I used to have a fishing buddy just like her, his name was rock.
Tim


----------



## Kismet (Oct 19, 2013)

Some progress on a simple rescue achieved. It seems sterile, but it's functional.


Deck is 1/2" exterior grade, spar varnished. Carpet is a section of desk runner from Wal-Mart.
Between decking and hull is a section of closed-cell pipe insulation, which compresses with shims; separates wood from floor and maintains tension to shims.

Still not sure about bow flooring. Hate to give up foot space, but as it stands, everything else is above the ribs and less susceptible to casual water. Putting support for carpet with angle of bow would steal space. Thinking on it.

"Possibles box" is not originally marine gear, but I couldn't resist a bread box in the boat. It is bolted to flooring, which is wedged in place and doesn't move during transit or on water.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally weather warmed up enough to start poking around on the Model A!

Put a used Wise seat in place in back, currently looking around for a similar/duplicate single, or a pair of used, but nice, seats. Got the trailer welded and new bearings installed, then sanded down and painted the ?1950's-1940's? trailer with implement paint--used by farmers for equipment that is out in the weather.

Think I'm just going to put some carpet up front, tacked with Shoe Goo. Don't often have a passenger, and want something for the dog to have purchase on when he goes up there to scout for...well, whatever he wants to scout for.

The decking has proven to be stable and easy to manipulate. I'll tidy up the shims that keep it in place and call it good.

One Winter, stored, and the shiny hand-polished hull is oxidizing evenly.

I could see this being a favorite light boat.


----------



## Kismet (May 20, 2014)

Well, it is finally done, and figuring up costs, but not my labor, it is going to be more expensive than the other 14' boats folks are just dumping as they clean up their sheds.  It is a sweet little boat and I can see why Alumacraft kept the model from '47 to '83. The trailer was a money pit for me, but I couldn't sell the rig in good conscience with the trailer in the condition it was in.

We'll see. I wasn't in this for a profit. Wish me luck


_
ALUMACRAFT 14' with trailer. Last year's rehab. project. - 
condition: excellent

Fourteen foot Alumacraft Model A was last Fall's old man's clean-up project. Exterior hull given an acid bath, then scoured by hand with Brillo pads. New transom wood inside and out. Carpeted, removable wooden 1/2" exterior plywood floors which don't rattle or slide. Matching swivel padded seats. Fresh paint on floor like original. New logo decals. Registered until 2016. I'm still going to tinker with it, but its ready to go, really.
Trailer professionally welded and new bearings installed last Fall. New coupler, chains and tongue support post & wheel last Fall. New bunk brackets and wood.

This boat has all the stuff done to it you'd need to do if buying a used boat.

Alumacraft sold the Model A from 1947 to 1983. Weight 130 lbs.
I am selling it for what I put into it, not counting my labor. A sweetheart of a fishing boat. firm._


----------



## Kismet (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, the Model A went down the road. Nice couple bought for their cottage and nieces and nephews. I added a trolling motor for the kids. 

Odd though, I could not have had a decent boat for sale at a lower price, even without charging for my labor. The welding and bearings had to be jobbed out, and that just took any profit out of the deal. As it was, put $75 more into it than I asked for it.

You folks who build decks and cabinets must make substantial material investments, plus your expertise.

Looks like if I do any more, it will have be a philanthropic venture, 'cuz I dam-sure aren't going to make any money out of it. :? Also, as the years go by, takes more to get the effort up. 

But it was neat bringing that old jewel back to the water.


----------

